# Considering divorce after about two months



## montescarlos (Nov 22, 2009)

Ive been with my wife for four years. 8 months ago we purchase a house and got married not even two months ago. Within the last three weeks my wife says she is not happy but loves me . Recently hanging around someone she works with that is a bad influence alot of drinking and partying. Now it seems that is all my wife want to do. She did a complete 180 wanted the house, get married and start a family as well as me. I try to talk to her about this and she just leaves . Twice now to that friends house. She has mentioned divorce but i feel it is just this friends that isnt happy and is bringing my wife down with her. Found out from another one of her friends that this other friends wants my wife to move by her. I love my wife and just dont no what to do.


----------

